# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  60w baroshanas bloks

## kaspich

vakar man bija diskusija ar Passu, Hijagu, un veel citiem. es zaudeeju. vinji teica - nu, ja mees varam uzbuuveet reference liimenja ampus no 3..6 tranjiem, tad vienam barotaajam.. max 0.7... nu, ok, esi lohs - max 1.2 tranzistorus.
es taados ciparos iekljauties nevaru..



dalja no 60W barotaajam [12V 5A] nepiecieshamajaam lietaam.
trafi 60W un 600W [piikjii izspiediisim 1000W]; kaadi 40..50 tranji kopaa buus.
reguleeshanas funkciju veiks NPN un Mosfet kaskaazhu grupas. kopaa kaadi 15 izejas kaskaazhu tranji ar kopeejo izkliedes jaudu 2500W pie 25oC.

barotaajs plaanots aptuveni taads:
izejas spriegums/straava/jauda - nominalaa: 12/5/60
izejas straava/jauda impulsaa [ierobezhota termaali]: 50/600
testaa jaaiztur straavas leecieni ar amplituudu [100% ir Inom]: -100%..+1000% pie pulsaacijaam paaris mV

labi, pierunaajaat.
nepaslinkoshu.
buus daudzpoziiciju sleedziitis ar izejas sprieguma paarsleegshanas iespeeju: 5/7.5/9/12/15/18V

----------


## tornislv

Tev tas daikts taisīs 12V/5A no ~ 230 vai no + 12 ?
Detaļu komplektiš cmyks un apetītlīgs izskatās  ::

----------


## kaspich

no 230V.
Arnis jau radiatorus nokritizeeja  ::  bet, doma taada - shis kaa prototips. ar melniem/smukiem radiatoriem buus par 20..30% mazaaka T delta: labaak.
un tad buus jaasaak [kaa osscar pareizi dara] ar korpusu.

----------


## tornislv

Nav jau starpība, kādā krāsā radiators, starpība ir K/W, ja konstruējot to ņem vērā, tad nav problēma. Ko tad barosi?
Es vienā no tuvākajiem pāris gadiem esmu ieplānojis četrkāršo šunta regulatoru tam Cambridge Audio isoDAC, kas plauktā bez barokļa mētājas...
Vakar izdevās bez gala mosfetiem piešķilt (jā jā, esmu gnusnijs atdarinātājs un kopētājs!  ::  ) Holtona veco 1998. gada ampu, tagad jāsalodē otrs kanāls i jāgaida, kad Farnelā IRFP parādīsies  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, pag. pie taada pasha gabariita/virsmas - melniem shis K/W ir par tiem paardesmit % zemaaks.
nu, esot baigaa probleema ar normaaliem barotajiem. aarejaam iekaartaam. lieliem HDD, DAC, u.t.t.
es jau nerunaaju par car audio..

----------


## osscar

Trafs un radiki no argusa izskatās. Indel. Radiki - 190x70x50, jā melni ir ar labāku siltuma atdevi (anodēti) + labi starpliku vajag starp tarni, radiku, bet to jau tu zini .  ::

----------


## kaspich

jap. tieshi taa  ::  bet, taapat BOM [nereekjinot korpusu] taadam 60W barotaajam 150..200 LVL sanaak. ja njem radiatorus un trafus no Farnell, cipars dubultojaas. 200..300 LVL tikai detalajas [nerekjinot plates - ja taas taisiitu ruupnieciski, korpusu, u.c.]..

----------


## osscar

Indel par to naudu ir ļoti ok. nekā lētāka nav. Radikiem tas pats. Vienīgi tas tora dzlzis tāds so, so - bez soft starta nekādi - tesiens paliels 600w. jasalīdzinu ar noratel 800VA. tas pa "mīksto" palaižas, bet nu cena ar x4

----------


## arnis

nu farnelaa ar liidziiga izmeera radiatoriem ir diezgan pashvaki patiesiibaa, jaa, un cena ir vnk graujosha. ir kautkas no fischer elektroniks, bet tas arii viss. Sheit gan pie 60W izkliedes nekaads uuber radiators nav vajadziigs , pienjemot, ka saldajaa eedienaa atstaatie kristaali nodroshina vajadziigo straavu arii pie 60-80 vai 100 graadiem ...

----------


## osscar

vēl vienīgi ir novērotas dažiem indel toriem  1-1,5V atšķirības 2-sekundāro  tinumos...bet par laimi jamie samērā viegli "izjaucas"" nav ielīmēti.

----------


## kaspich

kaada starpiiba, taapt - ja tinumi nav tiiti bifilaari, paraleeli tos sleegt un/vai slogot nedriikst..

----------


## AndrisZ

> ja tinumi nav tiiti bifilaari, paraleeli tos sleegt un/vai slogot nedriikst..


 Kāpēc ne? Ja vijumu skaits vienāds, nekādu problēmu.

----------


## kaspich

uzrakstiiju postu, viss nomira.
doma - nee, korekti nav. iemesli vairaaki.. faak. rakstiishu veevreiz, kad te viss nekaarsies  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Labāk uzraksti kam tas baroklis paredzēts.
Es kautkā nevaru iebraukt. 60W (12V 5A) un 600W (līdz 1000W pīķī) trafs.

----------


## kaspich

nu, elementaari. nepaartrauktaa I=5A. max+termaali ierobezhotaa=50A
nejmot veeraa lineaaro barotaaju kpd, pateereejamaa max jauda ap 1kW

----------


## tornislv

Labāk padalies, kādus risinājumus izmantosi, pie tādas pīķa jaudas vientraņa stabilizators ar zēneru bāzē laikam nederēs  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Mani vairāk nomāc ziņkārība kur tāda 10kārtīga pārslodzes noturība (pie tam stabilizēta) nepieciešama.

----------


## kaspich

taaks, idejiski:

140.000uF+50.000uF C baterija, kas nodroshinaas 20mOhm uz 100..200Hz un 2..3mOhm uz 1..10kHz;
shii C baterija buus I [straavas] liidzsvaraa:
a) no tiikla puses to managees baroshanas managements;
b) otraa pusee buus slodzes stabilizators.

baroshanas managements teelos superMaigoLampu slodzi trafam [abiem, arii mazajam - servisa baroshanai] un minimizees trauceejumus, ko tas barotaajs dzen atpakalj tiiklaa [arii efektiivaak izmantos tiiklu, trafu, diodes], arii mazinaas I komponentes caur C bateriju;
baroshanas managementu vadiis 3 gab. 125W tranji ar Ipeak=40A katrs + 5 gab. mosfet ar P=200W pie 25oC, katram tranim/mosfet: lokaalaa I/P aizsardziba;
slodzes stabilizators: virknes+paraleelais, to vadiis 6gab. mosfet ar P=200W katram [katram arii individuaala I/P aizsardziiba], atpakaljcilpa vismaz 80dB joslaa liidz 200..300kHz, Rout vajadzeetu nodziit liidz mOhm daljaam joslaa 0..100kHz un augstaak.

+ T managements ar aizsardziibu
+ I aizsardziiba [kopeejaa]
+ U aizsardziiba [papildus] izejaa
+ soft starts abiem trafiem

----------


## kaspich

> Mani vairāk nomāc ziņkārība kur tāda 10kārtīga pārslodzes noturība (pie tam stabilizēta) nepieciešama.


 nu, piemeeram - 4 paraleelu izeju variants. stradaa 2 HDD. piespraud 3. tam ieejaa 2200uF kondensators. parasts barotaajs - hops - noseezhaas, atlikushie 2 HDD paarstarteejaas [labaakajaa gadiijumaa]. 
ok, 1 izeja. barojam kadu DAC, cloku.
neviens jau nav skatijies, kas notiek parastam stabilizatoram izejaa. kaadas ir 'prosadkas', kaads spektrs, kaada paarejas raksturlikne, kad Islodzes mainaas..
ok, ne jau 3886 klausiitajaiem shaads agregaats domaats.. tur toch nevajag. tur - akumulatorus  :: 

p.s. iedomaajies - slodze, piem., car audio amps [testiem], navi iekaartas, u.c.

----------


## tornislv

Labi, jautājums, neskarot _konkrēto_ shēmu - konkrētā varētu būt "Salas" no diyaudio forumiem - vai tu apmēram piekrīti, ka tieši šunta stabilizators (ja slodzes vidējā strāva un iespējamās svārstības ir prognozējamas) būs labākais - populārākais risinājums DACiem, preampiem un RIAA korektoriem? Nu , tādam mājas lowhaienda risinājumam?

----------


## kaspich

nu, shuntam ir dazhas prieksrociibas, un vieglaak sasniegt subjektiivi labaakus rezultaatus. bet nu - ne velti ir graamatu graamatas sarakstiitas - vienaa/paaris teikumos pagruti gudru noteelot  ::

----------


## tornislv

Katrā konkrētā gadījumā ir pieļaujamais absstrahēšanās un mērījuma precizitātes līmenis. Ja man vajag sev uz deguna pumpu izspiest, es ņemšu spoguli, ja vajag skabargu no papēža izvilkt, ņemšu brilles, bet elektronu mikroskops abos gadījumos nebūs derīgs  ::

----------


## kaspich

nedaudz jaunas informaacijas.

1. ieejas kjeedes:


2. soft start:


3. pirmaas kaartas jaudas menedzments:


4. stabilizators:


sheemaas nav T kontroles un aizsardziibas lietas, nav sazimeeti mosfet paraleelie modulji [tie aizstaati ar vienkaarshu, 1 kaskaadi].

shis tas sabeerts korpusaa:


Ieliku sho ar 1 meerkji: padomaat/paskatiities uz it kaa zinaamaam lietaam no otras puses. tb, it kaa parasts, fikseeta sprieguma avots, bez iipashaam izvirtiibaam [kaadaam ciparu vadiibaam - apzinaati, lai nebuutu papildus trauceejumi]. bet - cik daudz 'lieku' komponentu!

----------


## tornislv

Cik ilga laika konstante ir ieplānota softstarta ķēdei Q1 Q2 bāzēs, ja pareizi saprotu, pie īsa brownout jams neatslēgsies, pie garāka - novērš sitienu pa trafu, vai ne?

X1 / X2 no kurienes ņem barošanu?

Ko dara tā atsevišķā ķēde pirmās kārtas jaudas mene'dzmentā, arī nāk maiņspriegums  X1/X2 ?

----------


## kaspich

nee, q1/q2 straadaa sekojoshi: ja ir pat iiss Uin paartraukums [like 10mS], q2 saak foseeti izlaadeet baroshanas C, un veel peec 5mS atsleedzaas relejs, trafi paariet safe modee/liidz briidim, akd atjaunojas normaals Uin. tad peec delay=2..3 sekundes releji atkal iesleedzas.
x1 un x2 iet uz servisa trafinja sekundaro tinumu.

lielais/galvenais tilts nav iezimeets, + no taa iet uz modulja 1.kaartas ieeju [ja nekljudos In]

----------


## Vikings

> Ko dara tā atsevišķā ķēde pirmās kārtas jaudas mene'dzmentā, arī nāk maiņspriegums  X1/X2 ?


 Minēšu - aizsargā +30V līniju no pārsprieguma? It kā tipiska stabilizatora shēmiņa, ja bija domāts Q22 un Q23 saturošais mezgls.

----------


## kaspich

nu, taada pustipiska. jaudas tranis tiek vadiits I rezhiimaa, un sanaak maiga slodze trafam [kaa kenotroni, piemeeram].
arii stabilizeeshana ir 'maiga'.  respektiivi - nevis apceert sine augshas, bet maigak laadee C.

----------


## Vikings

Ā, sapratu. R39 virknē stabilitronam padara stabilizēšanas līkni ne tik asu kā tā būtu plikam stabilitronam.
Vai šādai konstrukcijai referenci nevajag ko nopietnēku kā vienkāršu stabilitronu? Nu, piemēram, REF3040 uz 4V kā rakstīts shēmā.

----------


## tornislv

> nee, q1/q2 straadaa sekojoshi:


 Nevis "nee" , bet "jaa" , to jau es arī domāju; tātad brownout max T ~ 15 ms, tad relejs atslēdzas, pēc tam pieslēdzas. OK, šo es varētu notestēt, un tad uztaisīt (paredzot servisa trafu uz plates) kādus 5 gabalus saviem eskperimentiem. Kuru trafu servisam ņēmi, Argusa? Tas ir, tev servisa trafs ir mazais tors, vai lietosi vēl kaut ko kā trešo trafu?
Un pēdējais - servisa trafam AC out ap 24V ?

----------


## Vikings

Sanāk, tā, ka NPN tranzistori nodrošina jaudu standarta režīmā, bet MOSFETi pārslodzes režīmā un kāda no MOSFETu "obvjazkā" esošajām detaļām nodrošina strāvas krišanos pie paaugstinātas temperatūras pie viena verot ciet NPN traņus (Q18 uzkarstot pieaug Uce, atver Q17 un aizver MOSFETus)? Q1 - 5 nodrošina rupjo stabilizāciju jaudas menedžementa bloka izejā? Un smalkā stabilizācija notiek otrā blokā, tajā viss it kā skaidrs...

----------


## kaspich

Torni - nu, tas viss jau ir notesteets un straadaa tajaa tube lineampaa  :: 

tam 30V es iipashi uz stabilizaaciju nesaspringu, jo kaa ref ir 4040 reference, un sheit - braucam cauri uz PSRR [izmantotajiem OPampiem ap 100dB + plecam liidz pat 10kHz].

tai paarstraavas aizsardziibai es baigo T kompenseshanu netaisiishu, jo mosfet ir ar Ptot=200W liidz kaut kaadiem Tcase=50oC, Ic ap 80A liidz pat 100oC..
tur visa taa elementu chupa vairaak sanaak - pie taadaam straavaam atljaut 0.5..0.6V.. ekstreemi. pie I=100A kritiis 60W. es paredzu ap 0.2V pie Ipeak=100A.

tie Q1..Q4 taisa Ib jaudas tranjiem, kas ir proporcionaals Uin-Uout, tb, atkal -maigaa slodze trafam.

----------


## tornislv

jā, bet tad softstartam cik voltu AC lieto? No tā es spēšu izdomāt arī pats, cik voltu relejs  ::  Nu un PCB izprojektēt  ::  ja protams, tev nav gatavas  ::

----------


## kaspich

> jā, bet tad softstartam cik voltu AC lieto? No tā es spēšu izdomāt arī pats, cik voltu relejs  Nu un PCB izprojektēt  ja protams, tev nav gatavas


 nee, shim plates nav. veel. cita lieta, ja vajag vairaakus, varbuut ir veerts normaalu uzprojekteet/pasuutiit Almiko..
nu, liec 12.. vai 24. iipashas starpibas nebuus. ieprieksh bija 12, skjiet, tagad iepirkaas 24v..

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich vai vari mazliet komentēt sava jaudas medžera Q1-Q5 darbību. kā jau Vikings pieminēja man personīgi ne visai patīk tava U ref mezgls stabilizātorā , ne visai patīk I ierobežošana un vēl būtu jau eleganti arī termālo aizsardzību. Būtu jau labi ja Tu vairāk definētu sava barotāja parametrus. Varbūt es nespēju saskatīt tik labi bet vai tas R46 izejas stabilizatora blokā ir nevajadzētu but ap 100 om nevis kom, un vēl tā izejas L nepatīk un vai tas U1 ir kas īpašs? Projekts ir interesants un TĀDS NOPIETNS priekš Latvijas publiskās telpas. Ps gribētos jau tās shēmu attēlus tādus skaidrākus.

----------


## kaspich

es bisku veelaak garaaku penteri uzrakstiishu. tagad jaaizskrien. tikmeer, luudzu, saraksti: kas Tev nepatiik ref mezglaa un I aizsardziibaa [tur ir vismaz 4 gab. es taa iisti nesaprotu, par kuru no taam Tu domaa].

----------


## Mosfet

Man U ref mezglā ne visai patīk, protams viss ir atkarīgs ko Tu vēlies, tas ir cik Tu definē trokšnu līmeni, U stabilitāti, termisko stabilitāti varbūt citus parametrus, bet mans koncepts I avots, References diode  ar trim kājām . paralēli tai termokompensācija ar 4 diodēm un ref to atļauj, RC filts izejā tālak buferis. Var būt sarežgīti, bet letāk nekā dārga reference.
Par strāvas aizsardzību, Tu daudzās vietās izmanto pn pareju tranzistorā ka pārslēdzošo elementu ir savas priekšrocības ir savi trūkumi, bet vai nevarētu darīt tā Augstās puses šunts, strāvas spogulis tālāk ātrdarbīgie komparatori, var atstāt šos iduvidālos tranzistorus, tādejādi samazināsim šuntu skaitu sevišķi pie Mosfetiem, samazināsim izejas impendanci. bet papriekšu vairak gribētos dzirdēt Tavus komentārus. A varbūt to visu tavu jaudas menedžeri uz IGBT būvēt?

----------


## kaspich

hmm. intereansti.
par referenci. iisti nesapratu. kadi tad ir tie parametri, uz kueriem tiecies? aka 4 diodes var liidzeet termokompensaacijai? kaadu diodi ar 3 kaajaam izmanto? kaadu buferi? kaadi parametri reaali tiek sasniegti?
par  aizsardziibu. kaa izejas impendance shajaa gadiijumaa ir saistaama ar shunta atrasahaas vietu? kaa/kaapeec straavas spogulji mainitu situaaciju? kapeec iesaki izmantot komparatorus [it iipashi aatrdarbiigos], ja te ir paredzeeta straavas ierobezhoshana?
par jaudas menedzeri. luudzu, konkretu risinaajumu/shemu studijaa!  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Tātad par ref, piem tipa lm336 references kuriem ir iespēja pieregulēt izejas spriegumu
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM136-5.0.pdf  temperaturas kompensācija 5 lpp 2 zim, pats ref koncenptuālais risinājums
 8lpp 3 zīm. tikai 2,2 k aizvietot ar strāvas avotu, šads risinājums bija labaks par REF02 temperaturas stabilitāte zem 5 ppm. 
Ir doma nevis par atrašanos vietu bet skaitu.  Spogulis nodrošina mazāku R šuntam labāku linearitāti, labāku termisko stabilitāti un saglabājot atrdarbību. Komparators domāts Imax strāvas ierobežošanai. No spoguļa izejas priegumu izmanto kā stŗāvas ierobēžošanai

----------


## kaspich

nu, es gan teiktu: ir jaasaprot, kaadi/kad parametri ir aktuaali.
tie 5ppm buus tad, ja buus ideaals termaals kontakts visiem tiem elementiem. preteejaa gadiijumaa - paris oC delta, un bus jau 50ppm..
un galvenais - ko dos tas, kad/ja uz paaris oC Uout izmainiisies par 0.1uV? manupraat - neko. 
kaada jega no tadas precizitaates? ok, taalaak liksim super preciizos [bet taatad - leenus] OPampus? integratorus? kaada bus paarejas procesu liikne? shausmas. kaa iestatiisim dazhaados Uout? tur kljuda JEBKURAM pasiivajam elementam ir 10X lielaaka.. 
tas pats attiecas uz straavas gjeneratoru. ja nekljuudos, manis iegaadaatais chips, da i Tevis dotais arii -  [maksaa 1 LVL, ar kaartu, Farnell] nodroshina paaris mV deltu, Io mainoties kadas 1000 reizes! tad - kaada jeega no stravas avota? 
paaris mV delta noziimee mazaak kaa 0.1% deltu. tb, pat 0.1% pielaides rezistori, OPampi ar paaris mV offestu bus nepreciizaaki..
tas pats attiecas uz buferi. ok, panjemsi superpreciizo instrumentalo OPampu. bet, vinjsh ir leens, un Rout uz augstakaam F strauji augs. liksi izejaa RC filtru? Rout pieaugs uz zemakaam F, slogojot tas Uout peldes daudz vairaak kaa taads ref bez jebkaada bufera..

par straavas limitu: lieljaudas aizsardziibaas [mosfet], kur tiek izmantoti maza U krituma rezistori [0.01 ohm], ir termokompensaacija. peec buutiibas jau tur IR straavas spogulji.
komparatorus sheit izmantot nevar - pie liela K atpakaljsaitee tas pasaakums buus nenoturiigs/meegjinaas gjenereet. taapeec ir parasta I stravas ierobezhoshana ar kritoshu liikni [piedevaam - izejas mosfet un tranjiem] - katram jaudas elementam atseviskji/individuaali.

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich vai Tu nevarētu pakomentēt sava jaudas menedžera būtību, ko tās dod?

Par to referenci, protams ka tas viss ir atkarīgs no tā kādus parametrus Tu definē, bet principā nevajag jau tik ekstrēmi :: , termisko kontaktu jau nav problēmas nodrošināt, īpaši jau nevajag iespringt uz precizajiem opiņiem, man pieminētais variants bija taisīts OP-07. 

Ja pareizi sapratu tad tavs barotājs būs audio lietām

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich vai Tu nevarētu pakomentēt sava jaudas menedžera būtību, ko tās dod?
> 
> Par to referenci, protams ka tas viss ir atkarīgs no tā kādus parametrus Tu definē, bet principā nevajag jau tik ekstrēmi, termisko kontaktu jau nav problēmas nodrošināt, īpaši jau nevajag iespringt uz precizajiem opiņiem, man pieminētais variants bija taisīts OP-07. 
> 
> Ja pareizi sapratu tad tavs barotājs būs audio lietām


 mosfet, saki, luudzu, kaa tas iet kopaa:
a) Tu dod padomus un protestee pret lietaam, kuras mineejushi [tieshi taas] citi useri pirms Tevis;
b) peec tam jautaa, kaa tas viss straadaa..

jautajaums: kaa tas iet kopaa, un vai taa ir tikai sagadiishanaas? jeb moa2 variants, kad basus sit atpakalj? es sliecos uz 2. jo arii Tavs posts par nepreciizajiem OPampiem ir pilniigi purvaa  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich  es tev lūdzu komentēt tikai  ko dod vai kāds labums, kādas priekšrocības ir no tava jaudas menedžera, jo pirms tam tika minēts ka tas darbojās līdzigi kenetronam, piedod par lampām es neko nesaprotu.
Tas viss ko minēju bija tikai manas domas par Tavu stabilizatoru, iepriekš noradot ka to jau minēja arī Vikings par referenci un strāvas aizsardzību. Pārejais tai shēma ir saprotams. Nesapratu  Tavu domu par precizajiem Op, jo ar ar 358, vai 741 tur nekas nesanaks.

----------


## kaspich

pag, kas vainas 358 vai 741? kaapeec lai nesanaaktu?

----------


## Mosfet

Sanaks jau gan ar vairums opamp, bet ja mums vajag mazākus trokšnus, labāku termisko stabilitāti, stabilitāti ilgtermiņā tad op-07 ir ar labāku termisko stabilitāti, definēti un mazāki trokšnu līmenis, mazāku offsetu, psrr, nekā 358 vai 741.

----------


## kaspich

soft starts. barojaas no 230V [var izmantot atsaistoshajiem trafiem].
lugtum kritiku!

p.s.R4 paarsledzu uz BE kjeedi.

----------


## tornislv

R1 + C1/C2 pēc tāda ķīniešu LED barokļa shēmas izskatās !  :: 
D1 būs kāda?

----------


## kaspich

> R1 + C1/C2 pēc tāda ķīniešu LED barokļa shēmas izskatās ! 
> D1 būs kāda?


 nu, SHITaa pateikt  :: 
d1? kaut 1N4007. nav jau iipashu variantu.. impulsniecinju? nebuutu probleemu [uz 2 traniishiem + shaadu C kaa balastu primaaraja], bet - taa kaa soft starts ir audio apriikojumam, no impulsniekiem shoreiz jaaizvairaas..

----------


## kaspich

taaks, varbuut kadam ir interesanti apluukot uzlaboto versiju?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Tev tās shēmas ir līdz riebumam  ::  izlaizītas. A bet tas mezgls uz Q3. Vai tas ir domāts , lai neļautu relejam kaut kādu iemeslu dēļ parauties vaļā, kamēr kritums uz balasta rezistora ir liels vai kā aizsardzība pret īso?

----------


## kaspich

> Tev tās shēmas ir līdz riebumam  izlaizītas. A bet tas mezgls uz Q3. Vai tas ir domāts , lai neļautu relejam kaut kādu iemeslu dēļ parauties vaļā, kamēr kritums uz balasta rezistora ir liels vai kā aizsardzība pret īso?


  ::  abaam 2 lietaam. abos gadiijumos [liela Pslodzes vai iisais] uzcepsies balasta R, termosleedzis atrubiis visu padariishanu, un paglaabs daargus UPShus no atrubishanaas/bojaajuma.

----------


## Jurkins

Ēēēē velns, nu ja, kaut kā neienāca prātā, ka tas termoslēdzis ir uz balasta rezistora.
Jā nu šitādus mezglus vajadzētu ne tikai pie dārgiem upšiem, bet širpotreba ražotājam jau katrs cents jāskaita. Un, kas pirks jaunu aparātu, ja vecais nenodegs. Pagājušovasar vienu dienu čoms sēž jāteniski  ::  uz invertora!!! un metina savā nodabā. Te pēkšņi kaut kas ar balasts releju un smuki uzsprāgst balasta rezistors (skaļi).

----------


## kaspich

pirms zemaa starta.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu smuki. Hijaga, protams, nav... ::

----------


## arnis

nu, man izskataas, ka zem taa mega HSA otraa pusee vareeja buut ar kaartu vairaak poligonu dzeseeshanai. bet --- ja tur cauri iet knapi 5-10w, tad nevajag 
Bet vispaar Cmuki  ::

----------


## kaspich

tam HSA arii nav plaanots dzeseet ne 20, ne 50W. veel vairaak - reku blakus vinjam ir termosleedzis. kaa kliedeejamaa jauda paarsniedz to 10..20W [max], taa pasaakums atrubaas - slodze ir nenormaala peec palaishanas [un iesleedzas FAULT indukators].

----------


## kaspich

taaks, viss straadaa, sheemu var izmantot. vienigais: konkretajam relejam - balasta C attieciigi: 1.0 un 0.47uF
viss cits - bez izmainjaam.

----------


## kaspich

taaks, izskataas, ka shaada kondensatoru energjijas managementa sheema tiks paarveersta plates versijaa. cerams, ka jaalabo daudz nebuus..

----------


## arnis

nu ko tas managements labu dara ? suuta signaalu kaadai citai platei, lai taisa soft stop ??

----------


## kaspich

nee, managements ir taa lieta, kas parasti barotaajam vispaar nav.
tb, parasti ir: tiltinjsh, kursh noslogots uz C [kondensatoriem].
shis modulis tiek sleegts starp tiltinju un C bateriju.
modulis ruupeejas par to, lai U uz C baterijas buutu stabilizeets. ruupeejaas, lai C maigi uzlaadeetu, lai maigi slogotu tiklu pikja briizhos. maigi slogo tiltinju, neveidojot augstaakaas harmonikas - un nedzenot taas atpakalj tiiklaa.
samazina impulsveida [uzlaades] straavas caur C, uzlabo spektru pirms stabilizatora.

tb, manta, bez kuras visi labi iztiek  ::

----------


## arnis

bet protams, kaa teica viens muusu ampu remonteetaajs un kaartiibaa savedeejs, klasisks barotaajs tachu sastaav no tiltinja un kondjoru baterijas  ::

----------


## JDat

> taaks, izskataas, ka shaada kondensatoru energjijas managementa sheema tiks paarveersta plates versijaa. cerams, ka jaalabo daudz nebuus..


 A nevar to shemoču dabūt kā vektorgrafiku? Dažas lietas nevaru pamanīt shemočkā, jo pārāk maza bilde un redze arī tāda šavakāka uz vecumdienām paliek...

----------


## kaspich

svaki buus.. tb, nemaaku sho izveikt vecajam OrCad..

----------


## JDat

> svaki buus.. tb, nemaaku sho izveikt vecajam OrCad..


 kaut kāds PDF creator vai tml neņem preti, ja no OrCAD uztaisa File->Print ?

----------


## kaspich

taa kaa tie monstrozie 60W [gandriiz vai peedinjaas jaaliek] barotaaji barosies no shii simetriskaa 'tiikla', tad simetrizeejosho un trauceejumus slaapeejosho dalju arii lieku shajaa teemaa.

nachinajushij komplekt cenitelei kachestvennogo zvuka.

----------


## habitbraker

Kaa muusdienaas notiek filtru izstraadaashana? Viss uz papiira, vai ar speciaaliem softiem, simulatoriem? Kaa Tu izstraadaaji tos filtrus?

----------


## arnis

vinjam galvaa simulators  ::  simulators ar katru dienu caur reaaliem projektiem un risinaajumiem tiek updeitots , nu taa tas laikam notiek  :: 
man jau liekaas, ka vnk cilveeki, kas straadaa konkreetaa nozaree , konkreeto teemu vnk paarzin, un tad jau tas risinaajums galvaa notiek automaatiski ...

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jaa, sheema(sleegumi, utt) jau protams galvaa, bet nu taadam LCR filtram jau nominaali tak ir kritiski svariigi - vai to rekjina uz papiira, vai kautkaa simulatoros piedzen?

----------


## kaspich

nu, sen atpakalj, kad pieredzes nebija un vajadzeeja reekjinaat, simulatoru veel nebija. tad papiirs/formulas, testi. peec 20 gadiem jau [ar kaartu] intuitivi top nominaali. tuuneejot/meerot atseviskji elementi jaapiedzen, bet globaali - nav jautaajums: tur 10nF vai 10uF vajag?

----------


## kaspich

PCB power control modulim gatava!





kaa riktiigam Hi END - plate old school stilaa, ne SMD.

----------


## kaspich

turpinaas barotaaja izstraade. kameer naak komponenti un top radiatori power managementam, uztapa stabilzatora sheema.

----------


## Jurkins

oi, izvirtulis  :: . Ja salīdzina ar Passu, tad šis varētu būt bezpilota bumbvedējs.
Interesanti, kas īpašs ir opampiem, kuri tiek pozicionēti kā vieonpolārās barošanas opampi.

----------


## kaspich

nu, cik es redzu/saprotu:
shiem ir pnp tranji ieejaa ar garanteemu rail in pie gnd [vienpolaaraas baroshanas gadiijumaa];
ir max 0.2V O- [pie 5V vienpolaaras baroshanas], tb praktiski rail out uz gnd pusi;
un suudiigs -PSRR [tas gan daudziem ir asimetrisks abaam polaritaateem].

katraa zinaja - ceena kaut kas reaalaks kaa 5 LVL par vienu suudinju, kas piem MOQ maksaatu 1USD [Farnell/Elfas 10000% mardzas teema]..

----------


## Jurkins

Ja, par to rail in nepadomāju.

----------


## kaspich

shodien [beidzot] sanjeemu MG:


katram sarkans QC/skjiroshanas punktinjsh [nojaushu, ka peec Uce skjiro - tad ir/nav R burts markjeejumaa].

Ube pie 1mA [ar kaartu, ar multimetru meerot] uz dullo pakjertiem 10gab. tranjiem ir: 678..686mV [delta 8mV]. nav slikti. katraa zinjaa, nav nekaadas vajadziibas veikt kaut kaadu piemekleeshanu.

es njeemu svakaakos no visiem, jo Pavg man lielu nevajag, bet 100/10ms gan shie, gan jaudiigaakie tur vienaadi: ap 800W/100mS uz korpusu.
ja man 100W barotaaja aktiivie elementi 0.1 sekundi iztur 5kW, domaaju - pietiks  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu smuki!. Paskatoties farnelā uz cenu un Taviem ekspromta mēŗijumiem, kļūst skaidrs, ka likt piem. pastūzī kaut kādus populāros 2SC5200, 2SA1943 no Argusa, ir pilnīgs FAIL.

----------


## kaspich

iistenibaa jau bija taa: no 10 gab. 8 iekljaavaas +/-1mV [testera kljuuda], atlikushie 2 bija +3 un -3mV
moraale - ja veic minimalu pielasiishanu, var atlasiit [nedomaaju, ka pie lielaakiem Ib tas Ube baigi saaks atskjirties]  vnk ideaali.

piedevaam, kursh veel tranis 100[!!!!] mS tur 800W shaada korpusaa/cenu kategorijaa?? 10mS 1200W..
ok, tas veel jaaparbauda [bet nu razhotaajs apstiprinaaja, ka taas liiknes ir 100/10 MILI sekundeem, un IR reali, ja kristaals ir uzlikts uz riktiiga dzelzs klucha].

ja te nav kaada 'podjobka', tad.. es Farnell neatradu neko liidziigu TO247 korpusaa pat 5..10.. LVL kategorijaa.

ok, paskatiju IGBT. ok, no caro pa 1..2 LVL var mieriigi dabuut kaadu IRG4PC50, ir tiem tur 70A pie 25oC, bet..
ja gribaas sasleegt paraleeli pielaakai P izkliedei [njemam barotaju, kam Iavg=6A, bet piikjii/sekundes ir jaaspeej atdot 20..30A, Ptot izkliedes tajaa briidii ir ap 300W] - njemam chupu un piemekleejam [jo tiem Uge 3..6V, nevis +/-3mV].. tb, izkliede ap 1000 reizeem lielaaka.. murgs..

----------


## tornislv

Ražotājs tak šos pie tam pozicionē tieši kā tranzistorus audio pielietojumam un ira par parūpējies par komplementāriem pāriem. Tev MG9410 arī iepirkās? Ja jā, tad kā tur ar parametriem, piemēram, betas npn un pnp ir līdzīgas?

----------


## kaspich

prieksh audio lietaam - ideaals risinaajums. iisteniibaa jau tranju izstraade kaadus 10 gadus praktiski nenotiek [baigi attiistaas IGBT, MOSFET, it seviskji mezhonigo Ids SOIC versijas].. shis taads pozitiivs jaunums.

nee, pnp nepirku, man uz 'otru pusi' ar kaartu svakaaka kaskaade paredzeeta [barotaja izejas dalja: alja AB klases amps, kas pie nominaalajaam Iout<6..8A straadaa A klasee]. h21 jau pat nebuutu tas saapiigaakais [musdienaas jau parasti draivo U modee, ne I], bet peec datasheet: Ube liiknes praktiski identiskas [aktuaalaakais minimaaliem THD nesimetrijas produktiem].

p.s. arii h21 ljoti liidziigi. tikai, pnp straujaak h21 kriit pie lielaam I [virs 5A]. moraale - jaanjem tranji ar rezervi  :: 
jaa, nu, ir leenaaki [40, ne 60mHz josla], bet - tas, diemzheel, taa ir parasti.

----------


## kaspich

piedevaam, ampam jau interesanti sanaak: izejaa [normaali] ir AC, ar maksimaalo periodu 20..50ms [bass, kur vislielaakaas jaudas vajag]. taatad, mums ir vienas polaritaates pleca noslodze, tad atpuuta [straadaa otrs], tad atkal 1. plecs, u.t.t..
ar shaadiem trajiem sanaak: kameer plecs straadaa, kristaals meegjina 'uzkaseet' paliktni [tas uztaisiits ar gana lielu siltumietilpiibu, un 'uzcept' to nespeej, pat 100ms topiijot 800W pie 25oC Tcase, bet jebkuraa gadiijumaa - ap 300..400W var prasiit pat pakarseejot radiatoru liidz kaadiem 75oC].
tad seko 'atpuutas' faaze [straadaa otrs plecs]. shajaa faazee kristaala paliktnis forseeti atdod siltumu radiatoram. njemot veeraa, ka taa [paliktnja] siltumietilpiba ir bezgaliigi maza, salidzinot ar radiatora siltumietilpiibu, bet - Rthcs ir maza [vizla, berilijs, u.t.t., ar kaartu ap 0.1..0.3oC/W]: atpuutas ciklaa paliktnja T nokriit liidz Tsink [Tsink buutiski dinamiski nemainaas]. tranis atkal gatavs naakoshajam 400..800W izkliedes ciklam.

moraale - shaadi tranji push/pull variantaa paarveershaas par riktigiem monstriem. tiesa gan, protect kjeedeem jaaseko, lai kaads aaksts neiemauc izejaa DC. tad gan viss buus slikti  :: 

p.s. un jaa, shiem tranjiem praktiski nav sekundaarais breakdown. tb, ja paskataas 100V [liels Uce], Icmax ir 2A [pieljaujamais], kas kopaa veido 200W [max pieljaujamo jaudu pie 25oC Tcase]. tas noziimee, ka pie kompleksam slodzeem shie tranji 'neies gaisaa' [aktuaala probleema parastos gadiijumos, kad izraadaas - Ucemax ir ok tranim, bet jau pie nelielas preteejas polaritaates U izejaa tranju pieljaujamais Ic nokriit.. tuvu 0]..


reku saliidzinaajumam:
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/316951.pdf
2sc5200

MG6330/2SC5200

Ptot [25oC] DC: 200/150W
Ptot [25oC] 100ms: 800/300W
Ptot [25oC] 10ms: 1200/600W

Uce [25oC] DC 1A: 140/80V
Uce [25oC] DC 2A: 100/60V

piedevaam, paskatam 5200 h21 pieaugumu, pieaugot Ic, un nenormaalo Ube liikni pie 100oC [kas ir vnk rupja/skarba].. un, piedevaam, ceeeena shiem MG ir reizes 2 zemaaka kaa 5200..
ak jaa. nepietiek ar sho mezhoniigo paarsvaru?  :: 
ir vinjiem MG6331 ar 300W [pie 25oC], 18A DC Ic, ar 3A pie 100V
arii ar to nepietiek?  :: 
ir vinjiem arii 400W versijas..

----------


## Isegrim

Starp citu. 
s - sekunde (laika pamatvienība SI) 
S - sīmenss (vadāmība, atvasināta SI vienība )  
As with every International System of Units (SI) unit whose name is  derived from the proper name of a person, the first letter of its symbol is upper case.

----------


## kaspich

toch  ::  faak, es esmu sajaucis. AAAAAAAAAAA
p.s. paldies par pieziimi  ::

----------


## kaspich

taaks, kenotrona imitaacijas blokam tik labi nesokas..  :: 


lazhu pietiek. nepadomaaju, ka izejas tranji Uin minimuma briizhos caur R38 chakarees visu kruto Io balanseeshanas sisteemu. savukaart, bez R38 nevar - tad viss pasaakums kljuus baigi atkariigs no jaudas tranju un baroshanas tilta diozhu nopluudes straavaam [kaut par to padomaaju].
nepadomaaju arii, kas notiks, ja jaudas Uin paarsniegs servisa baroshanu [gala iekaartaa tas nebuus aktuali, bet testaa izleca, taa starp Q24 un Q25 paraadiijaas diode], nebiju padomaajis arii, kaa uzvediisies Io kontroles sisteema gadiijumos, kad darba procesaa gadiisies paarkompensacija..
un, krutaakais no visa - iesleedzot C5 ir izlaadeets, un tajaa briidii c baterija tiek beztolkaa uzlaadeeta [nepareizi peec buutiibas]..

----------

